# Skinny alimirantes



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I know these frogs are very skinny. They are both separated in their own temp tank. There are lots of spring tails and ffs in there. My question is I am trying to treat them with panacur but the frogs seems to spit out the flies dusted with pancur. What do I do? Plus it seems like they are not eating their ffs and they are skinny, which worries me a lot. I have only had them for 2 and a half days so thy might be still stressed from the shipping. Can someone give me advice? Thanks for you help. Here is a picture of them.










-Jon


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

I hope your frogs are doing better as I write this.

I had my share of frogs not doing well. From the looks of your pictures, your frogs dont look that bad. I would suggest you find a vet and have fecals done I you are worried (many times, WC frogs may carry a large parasite load - sometimes they may not become a problem until they are stressed). 

While medication can being given through food, this can be a problem if the frogs arent feeding. There are topical medications out there such as Metronidazole which can be applied to the back of the frogs. If the frog is lethergic I would suggest some ringer solution drops. Maybe these two things can help your frogs but getting in contact with a vet would be your best bet and give you a piece of mind.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you can get your hands on some baby wax worms or termites taht would be great as they arehigh in fat and get a frog to gain weight fairly fast.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I have had pumilio that come in looking exactly like yours, even when the fecals came out clean. In my experience, pumilio can react very poorly to shipping, as can certain tincs and (from what I hear) Epip's.

I'd load up their temporary containers with good places to hide, leaf litter, and some pothos, and place enough springtails in there that they can have a constant meal when they finish up (or ignore) any melanogasters you have in there. In my experience, mine had bounced back within a week, and were starting to look like females instead of the males they were advertised as. They turned out to be males, but just porky males after all was said and done.

Good luck.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help.
-Jon


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Jon if need be I also have metronidazole and baytril.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`d say a drop of metronid 1 x a day. Then give them the panacur ff`s (if they have lung or hookworm. Metronid will get them eating. It has appetite stimulating properties and cures some protozoa and fungal or baterial problems w/ the digestive tract. I have used it on frogs that were not eating and had clean fecals and it got them back on track.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone have a recommended source of metronidazole? My supply is a bit dated.

Chris


----------

